# وصيه كمبيوتر قبل ما يموت



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2009)

_*في اليوم اللى الكمبيوتر الكبير حس انه خلاص هيتفكك..ندي علي ابنه الكمبيوتر الصغير وقاله

مد ملفك على قدر ذاكرتك
............ ......... ......... .
برنامج الالف سطر يبدا با امر
............ ......... .........
من كثرت ملفاته قل نظامه
............ ......... .........
ذيل الماوس عمره ما يتعدل
............ ......... .........
لو تجري جري الوحوش غير وندوز ما تحوش
............ ......... .........
اللي ما يعرف الكمبيوتر يقول عنه اتاري
............ ......... .........
الكمبيوتر صديق لا يمل ولا يمل
............ ......... ........
ابعد عن الفيروس وغنيله
............ ......... .......
القرد في عين أمه بيل جيتس
............ ......... .......
يا هارد ما دخلك فيروس
............ ......... .....
ديسكك حصانك ... إن صنته صانك
............ ......... .....
كل واحد يعمل ايميل على السيرفر اللي يريحه
............ ......... ....
المكتوب على الديسك .. لازم يشوفه الهيد
............ ......... ...
ابن الهاكر كراكر
............ ......... ..
ادي جهازك للصيانة ولو تسرق نصه
............ ......... .
لا تعايرني ولا أعايرك . . الويندوز قارفني وقارفك
............ .........
جالك الفايروس يا تارك النورتون
............ ........
اللي جهازه من غير فايروول ما يحدفش الناس بالتروجانز
............ .......
هذا الويندوز من ذاك الدوس
............ ......
الديسك الي يتعبك فرمته *_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي ...ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي ...ربنا يفرح قلبك
> *​



_*اشكرك يا  فادي عليمشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملاها لانور*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2009)

*حلوه قوي يا عياد


شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## vetaa (19 فبراير 2009)

ه*ههههههههههههه
عجبنى جدا
دمه شرربات
اكيد كمبيوتر مش مصرى
هههههه

وقيمته كمان
اى خدمه
ميرسى يا عياد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي يا عياد
> 
> 
> شكرا ليك ياجميل​*



_*الشكر ليك علي الرد الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> ه*ههههههههههههه
> عجبنى جدا
> دمه شرربات
> اكيد كمبيوتر مش مصرى
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههه
ازاي مش مصري
الف مليون شكر علي الرد المتميز
وميرسي علي التقيم نردهالك في الموضيع الجميله*_​


----------



## dark_angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه ياعياد  تسلم  ايدك    يا عم  المبرمج     *​


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

حلوهكتيرررررررررررررر يا عياد


شكراجزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصيه حلوة كتير
ميرسى يا عياد​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوة يا عياد
ميرسى كتير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ياعياد  تسلم  ايدك    يا عم  المبرمج     *​



_*  ال مبرمج ال 
يا عم دا انا غلبااااااااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس مش اوي
ميرسي ليك دراك علي التقعليق اللطيف
الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> حلوهكتيرررررررررررررر يا عياد
> 
> 
> شكراجزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا



_*  الاحلي مرورك كليمو 
ميرسي ليك  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وصيه حلوة كتير
> ميرسى يا عياد​*


_*  Thanxxxxxxxx  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا عياد
> ميرسى كتير
> ربنا يباركك​*


_* {ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل}
ربنا يفرح قلبك   *_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
خطيرة يا عياد  بجد
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> خطيرة يا عياد  بجد
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا​



_*  ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس  *_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا عياد
مشكوووووووور كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك يا عياد
> مشكوووووووور كتييييييييييير​_


_*
Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Tony*_​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

*جالك الفايروس يا تارك النورتون
............ ........
اللي جهازه من غير فايروول ما يحدفش الناس بالتروجانز
............ .......
هذا الويندوز من ذاك الدوس
............ ......
الديسك الي يتعبك فرمته 
.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*..*
ههههههههههه
وصيه جبــــــــــــاره وجديده بجد

انا ضحكت منها​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> * ههههههههههه
> وصيه جبــــــــــــاره وجديده بجد
> 
> انا ضحكت منها​*



_*طيب الحمد لله انها عجبتك

ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 فبراير 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> نكته رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي ليك
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*كلها جميلة *
*ميرسى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *كلها جميلة *
> *ميرسى*​



_*ميرسي علي مرورك  الجميل

بجد بجد نورتني

سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل واحد بيترجم الى عاوزة على حسب شغله ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل واحد بيترجم الى عاوزة على حسب شغله ​*



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد طبعا

ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
روعة  
اجنان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2009)

حوسو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> روعة
> اجنان



ميرسي علي مرورك حوسو
سلام المسيح


----------



## لي شربل (27 فبراير 2009)

*حلوه كتييييييييير
بتعرف هادا  الكمبيوتر مو من الصين 
دي وصايا كمبيوتر من حكماء كوريا أو اليابان 
تحفة خليه بالمتحف تحصل مصاري 
تنفعك وتبقى الميزانية تمام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *حلوه كتييييييييير
> بتعرف هادا  الكمبيوتر مو من الصين
> دي وصايا كمبيوتر من حكماء كوريا أو اليابان
> تحفة خليه بالمتحف تحصل مصاري
> ...


_*
يا ريت واهو الوحد يقي عمل حاجه للزمن

ميرسي لي شربل

سلام المسيح*_​


----------

